

Hacker News vs TechCrunch (my site is now on the front page of both) - pud
https://img.skitch.com/20110726-g8quq1fswme5cs4598ra5mhc45.jpg

======
earthshout
Tried the site. Made two Pages. Had some interesting things happen. Love it.
Would like to shamelessly plug my test - faqme.com/howto

Ideas should be tested in the wild.

------
jvc26
Its interesting to see the time spent on the site from the two sources
compared!

~~~
dsmithn
Makes sense to me, as I'm always in hurry to get back to the comments on HN.

------
angryasian
what site is it ?

~~~
pud
faqme.com

